# No ipmi device in /dev



## Moebius (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi,

I try to use IPMI with FreeBSD 11.1 on a Asus P4P800 motherboard.

The file /boot/loader.conf contains:


```
smbus_load="YES"
ipmi_load="YES"
```

After multiple restart trying differents parameters in device.hints until get no errors returning by dmesg, /dev/ does not contains any impi0 device.

For example ipmitool results :


```
% ipmitool chassis status
Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
```

Someone has already encountered this problem and knows how to solve it ?

Best regards.


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 5, 2017)

Asus P4P800 is a consumer motherboard, there is no IPMI/BMC on it. You find this usually on serverhardware.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2017)

Indeed, this board doesn't have IPMI.


----------

